

Ask HN: How long before Google crawls your startup website? - sergiotapia

Hi guys, I finished up our initial version of the website my brother and I are building.<p>www.smitecamp.com<p>I added in all recommended SEO tags from SEOMoz and generated a sitemap and submitted to Google Webmaster tools. It&#x27;s been 5 days now and we still haven&#x27;t been crawled by Google.<p>Any idea on how long it takes for Google to actually show your pages? I even searched for an exact &quot;smitecamp.com&quot;  and it still shows the old domain-squatter type WHOIS pages.
======
adamcanady
Submit a sitemap to Google Webmaster Tools for starters. Then try to get
backlinks from other websites so Google can use an indexable path to your
site.

If your site really is www.foobar.com, it appears to be blank right now.

~~~
sergiotapia
I already submmited a sitemap, but still no crawls. :/

And foobar is just dummy domain to explain my situation.

~~~
PrashantPansare
You could have just given actual name , google might have indexed it through
this back link ;)

------
sergiotapia
@Prashant: I added in the actual domain name, hopefully Google picks it up. :)
Good idea!

